# Stick insect eggs?



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

haha you thought wrong section lol but seriously if i had excess eggs would it be safe to feed them to my fish (various tropical fish) or maybe a friends pond fish (large gold fish, sturgeon, koi some others i forget)

Thanks
Sam


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

Any one know if it is completely safe?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

If I had them my self, as part of a proper diet, to supplement them, I probably would give it a go. I have fed all sorts of things to my fish, generally does no harm as _part_ of a proper diet. 

In some countries, ants eggs are fed almost exclusively to fish, so I would guess stick insect eggs might well be safe and at least partly nutritious. 

Let us know how you get on?


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

I give my friend all my Indian stick ova for his fish and he has not had any problems. It depends on size of ova and the size of the fish.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> If I had them my self, as part of a proper diet, to supplement them, I probably would give it a go. I have fed all sorts of things to my fish, generally does no harm as _part_ of a proper diet.
> 
> In some countries, *ants eggs are fed almost exclusively to fish*, so I would guess stick insect eggs might well be safe and at least partly nutritious.
> 
> Let us know how you get on?


That's sooo old skool. My Granddad used to do that....


I'd let them hatch, then feed them to the fish. That's what I used to do with my goldfish when I had sticks.


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

I dont think i could do that but i think ill just feed the ova


----------

